# Tweaktools: CANNOT LINK EXECUTABLE



## ericgilchrist (Oct 7, 2011)

This is embarrassing, but I can't figure out what is going wrong here. It's always just worked before...

Help? Thanks...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

Are you typing su first? Have you messed with your Busybox version?


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

What shrike1978 said - it almost sounds like busybox is no longer installed. To verify, go into terminal and type busybox - a slew of info should come out, with the first line or two indicating a version number. If a slew of stuff doesn't come out, you'll need to grab an app like busybox installer from the play store and install - I recommend version 1.19.4.


----------

